# House Rental



## DaveM (Oct 8, 2002)

Does anyone know of a good site for finding houses to rent for a week or two? I would like to stay anywhere from Devil's lake north to Cando. All the sites I've looked at typically have motels and campsites. I'll be up the third and fourth week of October, six hunters in our party. Any tips would be appreciated. Thanks.

DaveM


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Contact the local Baniker in each small town. They know what's for rent.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 8, 2002)

Field Hunter, Thanks for the reply. I locked into a place today. Things are coming together...


----------



## joel barber (Sep 17, 2002)

What is a Baniker? :-?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry, spelling a little off. I didn't even see it. You must be an editor or something.


----------



## joel barber (Sep 17, 2002)

So you meant banker right? I guess the capital B made me think it was some sort of official government beaurocrat type position.


----------

